# Merckx alu sizing



## pappymd (Mar 3, 2005)

I ride a Litespeed ultimate size 57 with a TT length of approx 55.9 cm. I'm looking at a Merckx alu, 54 cm which features a TT of 54.5 cm. The next size Merckx would have a TT length of 56 cm. According to what I've read here, a bit smaller is probably better with a cross bike, but I wanted to get a few opinions. I could make up a cm with stem length. The problem for me is that there are no Merckx dealers around, so I can't try it out. Any input about the frame would be appreciated as well.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*great frames*

not the lightest but very durable. I'd go for the 56, it's 1 cm smaller than your roadie, how's the standover on the lightspeed? are you jammed? what is your stem length on the roadie?
If you plan on racing, most prefer shorter stems for the tight twisties, hairpins and crowd jockey work that goes on in a cx race. a 120 stem is longish for most.


----------



## pappymd (Mar 3, 2005)

Frankly, the 57 cm Litespeed is just a bit big with a standover height of 82 cm. My inseam is 31 in. My previous ride, a 56 cm specialized is just about right. The TT length on that bike is just over 55 cm. I'm thinking that smaller may be better.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

pappymd said:


> I ride a Litespeed ultimate size 57 with a TT length of approx 55.9 cm. I'm looking at a Merckx alu, 54 cm which features a TT of 54.5 cm. The next size Merckx would have a TT length of 56 cm. According to what I've read here, a bit smaller is probably better with a cross bike, but I wanted to get a few opinions. I could make up a cm with stem length. The problem for me is that there are no Merckx dealers around, so I can't try it out. Any input about the frame would be appreciated as well.


54cm is generally my size for road with top tube around 54.5. I ride a 54cm Alu-cross. I also ride a 54cm Redline. Previously, I had a 52cm Redline which was too small. I feel so much better on the 54.

So I say DON"T get the 54cm Merckx. I'd recommend getting the 56cm and fitting it with a 100mm to 110mm stem with some short reach bars (Ritchey Biomax is my preference).


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*for me I'd have to go custom*

as Merckx standard cx geo, the TT's are too short.


----------



## Vegancx (Jan 22, 2004)

Gripped said:


> 54cm is generally my size for road with top tube around 54.5. I ride a 54cm Alu-cross. I also ride a 54cm Redline. Previously, I had a 52cm Redline which was too small. I feel so much better on the 54.
> 
> So I say DON"T get the 54cm Merckx. I'd recommend getting the 56cm and fitting it with a 100mm to 110mm stem with some short reach bars (Ritchey Biomax is my preference).



Agreed, let me win it on ebay.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*there's also a Merckx Alu Cross*



Vegancx said:


> Agreed, let me win it on ebay.


here in the classifieds for under a grand. I think it's a 56.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

Vegancx said:


> Agreed, let me win it on ebay.


So are you out for the 54cm Alu-cross on Ebay right now? I'd love to buy it since it would go great with my black one. One of each paint style would be sweet.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

Do those things have a snap off derailer hanger? The picture didn't look like it did. Also, does the high BB make it handle funny? The fork weight looks pretty heavy too, but it's 1 inch size, correct? I really wanted to buy one of these bikes, but ended up going with the Ridely.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

jroden said:


> Do those things have a snap off derailer hanger? The picture didn't look like it did. Also, does the high BB make it handle funny? The fork weight looks pretty heavy too, but it's 1 inch size, correct? I really wanted to buy one of these bikes, but ended up going with the Ridely.


Non-replaceable deraileur hanger -- which is something I don't like. However, the hanger is beefy. I've got a Wound-Up on the front so my fork weight is great. Yes, the steerer is 1 inch which means you can pick up an Alpha Q or Wound-Up off Ebay cheaper than if it were 1-1/8.

I've found the handling to be great.

Oh yeah, I got a great deal on this bike since it was gently used. UPS damaged the frame so I got new one out of the deal too (had to give the old frame back to the seller).


----------

